
Zoom is blocked in China - Lwrless
https://status.zoom.us/incidents/xbmxyfpnv4jq
======
physicles
Dang, we were relying on zoom.us for cross-GFW conferencing. It was even more
reliable than wechat. Are there any good alternatives, except Skype for
Business?

------
the_resistence
Lovely, what a useful tool for international businesspeople. Sheesh.

------
DeonPenny
Another one bites the dust

